# Available to shovel/labor in Michiana area



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

2 guys looking to shovel for anyone in the south bend/michiana area. Available 24/7. We both have prior plowing experience but willing to do anything. My cell # is 440.567.5227. Thanks


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

anyone? There has got to be someone on plowsite from this area


----------



## bulldogs26 (Nov 5, 2007)

Are you still looking for work?

bt


----------

